#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-24
<zeroadrenaline> Buen día a la banda!
<marianom> buen dia a todos,buen dia zeroadrenaline
<marianom> hay mas gente aca que la que la votó a la Lilita :)
<beuno> ha!
<zeroadrenaline> cuac!
<sismo> buen día gente
<marianom> hola sismo
<marianom> justo pasaba :)
<chory> hola fer
<zeroadrenaline> como va ese KDE chory?
<chory> buenisimo ...
<chory> hay algo raro que me autoacomoda las ventanas que no se que es ...
<chory> pero nada grave ...
<chory> como que las trata de maximizar o compartir la pantalla con la aplicación que tengo en foco
<chory> tiene que ser alguna opcion pero ni idea que es
<zeroadrenaline> chory: si te fijas, cuando arrastras una ventana, y un vertice se aproxima al borde de la pantalla, automáticamente te hace un maximise, pero si seguis arrastrando te respeta el size original.
<zeroadrenaline> Estoy pensando armar una charla para el UbuConf sobre Kubuntu
<zeroadrenaline> en particular sobre KDE
<zeroadrenaline> para empezar a darle a la gente que entra, una alternativa a Unity y sus pifias.
<chory> si, eso lo se ... el tema es que cuando abre una neuva ventana, eje navegador
<chory> aparece en pantalla completa
<zeroadrenaline> La comunidad tiene que responder a las choriseadas que hacen en canonical :D
<chory> como q no guarda las dimenciones
<zeroadrenaline> chory: interesante...voy a investigarlo.
<chory> como que todo el tiempo trata de poner las aplicaciones lo mas grande que puede
<chory> yo no investigue mucho pq no se por donde empezar XD
<zeroadrenaline> chory: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=97235
<zeroadrenaline> chory: es un bug reportado.
<chory> mira vos ...
<zeroadrenaline> chory: congrats, has encontrado un bug :D
<chory> te juro q tengo uan facilidad para eso q no te das una idea XD
<zeroadrenaline> ajajajajaja, chory hay gente que gana plata reportando bugs.
<chory> ojala yo siempre laburo gratis
<marianom> tengo una idea para llenarnos de plata: vendamos bombitas de humo tipo ninja. donde yo laburo, te juro que nos llenamos de plata
<sismo> jajaj
<sismo> para desaparecer cuando se complica?
<marianom> exactamente. claro que como aca los ninjas no tienen ningun estado fisico, la bomba de humo, ademas de proveer la cobertura para huir por las escaleras, debe intoxicar y desmayar al publico general, cosa de dar tiempo para la huida
<sismo> jajajaja
<chory> zeroadrenaline: apreta ALT+SHIFT+F11
<mcoca> hola gente
<mcoca> alguién sabe de algún soft que sirva para imprimir impresoras fiscales?
<mcoca> argentinas
<mcoca> o alguna marca en particular
<chory> depende de la impresora vas a necesitar librerias
<mcoca> alguna info más?
<mcoca> chory: vos jugabas al urt?
<virusuy> hola amigos argentinos!
<BlouBlou> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-25
<SanadorHerido> hola gente necesito una ayudita...
<SanadorHerido> me canse de buscar por inet y nada
<SanadorHerido> el tema es solo ....como pasar toda la configuracion de la cuenta de root a usuario ???
<SanadorHerido> especial...gnome
<SanadorHerido> Ubuntu 10.04...
<marianom> buen dia ubuntu-ar
<chory> buenos dias su señoria
<marianom> unimix: te voy a nominar para el council, sabelo :)
<zeroadrenaline> uuuuuuuuuu
<zeroadrenaline> unimix 4 president!
<marianom> gana con el 54% de los votos. afano a lo cristina
<unimix> morning people ! o/
<unimix> Gracias chicos, pero me parece que es mucho
<zeroadrenaline_> unimix: no se me achique campeon!
<unimix> zeroadrenaline_, :)
<marianom> volví!
<marianom> maldito telmex...
<chory> zeroadrenaline: ya vi que era eso del manejo raro de las aplicaciones q me hacia el KDE
<zeroadrenaline> y que onda?
<chory> apreta ALT+SHIFT+F11
<zeroadrenaline> :O:O:O:O
<chory> es un tiling que maneja las aplicacioens
<chory> cada vez q abris una divide la ultima aplicacion al medio apra compartir espacio
<zeroadrenaline> kwin
<chory> jajajaja
<chory> estuve dando vuelta como loco por eso
<chory> me parece q no era un bug XD
<chory> sino un FEATURE
<Z37A> Hola gente
<unimix> Z37A, o/
<Z37A> Ahi te llamo unimix estoy sin bateria en el celu!
<unimix> Z37A, te devolvi el llamado. tenes msg en el voice mailbox
<unimix> Z37A, rata !!
<Z37A> si lo escuche y lo puse a cargar estaba con menos de 10% de bateria!
<Z37A> bue... pensa que lo cargo 2 veces al dia de como lo uso el celu!
<unimix> Z37A, comprate otra bata o la bata auxiliar que venden en DX
<Z37A> entre google talk y whatsapp la bateria me baja como agua!
<Z37A> si lo pense pero no hay para Milestone 2, igual apenas salga el Milestone 3 lo cambio!
<unimix> cambiale el cuerito :P
<unimix> asi no pierde (cuac)
<Stoneangel> ustedes ya usan 11.10?
<Z37A> Stoneangel, yo ahora mismo estoy usando 11.10 en la note del trabajo, una HP 530
<unimix> yo tambien (Kubuntu)
<Stoneangel> y a vos te sale el botón home en unity?
<Stoneangel> a mi no y no se como recuperarlo o agregarlo
<Z37A> en mi caso si, tengo el boton home, habia un coando que es para restartear unity ahora no lo puedo recordar
<Stoneangel> mirando imágenes en la web veo también que sale un botón al directorio raiz del sistema de archivos, yo tampoco lo tengo, solo me sale el dash y abajo ya empiezan los botones de aplicaciones empezando por el firefox :/
<Z37A>  unity --replace
<Stoneangel> probé con unity --reset-icons y no se solucionó, además se quedó pegada la terminal
<Stoneangel> en cuanto termine pruebo el otro
<Stoneangel> voy a reiniciar a ver
<Z37A> unimix, se corto nomas! jaja, despues hablamos si queres, yo justo ahora tengo una señal del or**
<Z37A> Consulta: Quien maneja al grupo de launchpad de ubuntu-ar?
<marianom> Z37A: los sospechosos de siempre, aunque creo que en ese caso solo es beuno
<Z37A> jajajja, esta bien, yo solo para saber, justo el Domingo se anoto alguien que conozco y vi que todavía hay 5 a la espera de aprobación
<marianom> ah
<marianom> esos te los saco yo ya mismo
<marianom> Z37A: ^
<Z37A> ahh si podes dale
<marianom> listoooooooooooooo
<Z37A> gracias marianom
<marianom> np Z37A
<unimix> disculpen, pero marianom y beuno son los unicos que pueden aprobar o desprobar solicitudes de suscripcion a LP de Ubuntu-ar ?
 * beuno se fija
<beuno> unimix, y vos
<beuno> y miguel
 * unimix no sabia que tenia esa posibilidad
<unimix> ok, gracias beuno. Preguntaba para poder dar una mano en ese tema tambien (o incluirlo en la agenda para hoy)
<unimix> mail msg received from LP :P
<beuno> :)
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: agenda para hoy?? hay reunion por irc?
<sismo> hay reunión por irc
<sismo> la agenda exacta no la se
<sismo> pero era para coordinar actividades
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, fijate aqui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings
<unimix> sismo, ^
<sismo> lo estoy viendo
<zeroadrenaline> ok! piolon!. porque voy a cenar a lo de mi chick y quería saber que onda!
<sismo> gracias Guille
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, hace todo lo que tengas que hacer como para estar desocupado entre las 22 y las 23 Hs ARG :P
<virusuy> buenas
<unimix> virusuy, o/
<virusuy> unimix: \0
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: arrancamos tempranito así llego a las 22 hecho una seda ;)
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, :)
<marianom> alguien que tire pastillas para dormir pibes asi puedo estar presente!
 * unimix tiene a zeroadrenaline como idolo :)
<zeroadrenaline> ajajajajajaja
<virusuy> el pueblo Uruguayo quiere Ubucon 2011 !!!
<unimix> marianom, hacelos correr una hora antes de dormirlos, baño y quedan hechos una sedad
<zeroadrenaline> con quien hablo para agregar un tema/responsable a temario de la reunión de hoy?
<unimix> virusuy, el jueves vamos a tratar ese tema en este canal a partir de las 22Hs ARG
<marianom> unimix: tienen menos de 5 años, corren eso, un par de vueltas más, me pasan por encima y el que termina de cama soy yo
<virusuy> ok! Uruguay presente !
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, edita la wiki y agrega lo que creas pertinente marcando que lo propones vos
<zeroadrenaline> me gustaría hablar del tema moderación de la lista de mails. Si alguien se esta haciendo cargo, si es necesaria mas/mejor moderación, etc.
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: ok, edito!
<unimix> virusuy, creo que mañana tendre lista la agenda para esa reunion. Apenas este doy aviso
<unimix> marianom, bueno, no te viene nada bien :P
<marianom> por eso pedia pastillas unimix!!! :)
<unimix> virusuy, mañana mandamos recordatorio ampliando invitacion a Ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> dale, de fiesta
<virusuy> cual es el link para la lista ?
<unimix> marianom, :D
<unimix> virusuy, fijate en http://ubuntu.org.ar/?q=node/4 que estam los links al historico y a la suscripcion
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, solo para no complicar la reunion es de buena practica focalizarse en no mas de cinco temas
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: lo cargo como opcional, no se si esto esta contemplado.
<zeroadrenaline> te parece?
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, si logramos resolverlos antes de que termine la reunion entonces podemos tratar alguna otra cosa, como x ej. lo que propones
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, no, no esta contemplado en esta oportunidad
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: ok, podemos dejarlo fuera de la wiki, como un OT del meeting te parece?
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, dale. Si no es en esta sera en la proxima
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: igual quedate tranquilo que no voy a saltar con el tema si veo que ni el tiempo, ni las condiciones estan dadas.
<zeroadrenaline> :D:D
<unimix> un topico que olvide agregar y que siempre debe formar parte de cualquier agenda es "definir fecha y hora de proxima reunion"
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: me sacaste el problema de tener que editar, no encontraba el link del mailinglist para ponerlo prolijo :D
<unimix> zeroadrenaline, :)
* unimix changed the topic of #ubuntu-ar to: Unite a nuestro grupo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ar - Nuestro site:  http://ubuntu.org.ar/ | Foros: http://uluga.ubuntuforums.org/ | Mailing List: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ar | Actividades: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ | Identi.ca http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuar | Pegar texto  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | ¿Offtopic? #ubuntu-es-offtopic | Si tenes  una preg
<radhios>  /msg NickServ identify 3b3n3z3r
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-26
<Cinthya-Velez> necesito ayuda algun guacho?
<unimix> radhios, ojo con lo que escribis que hay informacion sensible que conviene preservar :P
<unimix> Cinthya-Velez, veamos si te puedo dar una mano ...
<Cinthya-Velez> no me anda el mouse y no arranca
<unimix> version de Ubuntu que estas usando ? Notebook o PC de escritorio ?
<Cinthya-Velez> AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ ,desktop , ubuntu 11.04
<unimix> el mouse es USB o PS/2 ? Disculpa que haga tantas preguntas pero es para entender el contexto del inconveniente
<Cinthya-Velez> ps2
<unimix> ok. Cuando decis "no me anda" exactamente a que sintomas te referis ? No tenes escritorio grafico, no enciende, te queda el cursor titilando en una pantalla negra, etc. ?
<unimix> perdon Cinthya-Velez, cuando decis "no arranca"
<mhoyos> toc toc..
<mhoyos> hay gente por aca ??
<unimix> mhoyos, güenas y santas
<radhios> holassss
<unimix> radhios, un gusto volver a verte por estos pagos !!
<radhios> je... cuesta mucha cosa
<unimix> y pensar que esto es gratis, salvo el enlace particular de cada uno :P
<radhios> ademas de eso unimix mucho laburo y poco tiempo libre
<unimix> radhios, asi es la vida del laburante, por ahora (pensa que siempre se puede estar peor) ;)
<unimix> aprovecha este recreo y cambia el aire mental, radhios
<radhios> unimix, no me ayuda mucho pero es algo LOL
<unimix> sep, peor es nada o que te digan "lo que haces no sirve para nada", eso es un bajon tremendo
<radhios> sip
<unimix> abstraete un rato y hace de cuenta que esto esta sucediendo cinco años atras :P
<radhios> aunque a veces para mantenerte humilde te lo dicen
<unimix> radhios, eso te lo dicen para que no piques en punta con un reclamo salarial
<radhios> juasss
<radhios> tambien
<unimix> vieja tactica si las hay
<Cinthya-Velez> estoy de vuelta
<unimix> En mas o menos 5 minutos aprox iniciamos la reunion organizativa (retomando viejas costumbres)
<mhoyos> unimix : leiste mis ultimos tweets ?? :D
<unimix> agenda de temas a tratar en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings
<Cinthya-Velez> no me anda el mouse,necesito ayuda urgente!
<Cinthya-Velez> estoy en una live hace una semana
<unimix> mhoyos, lei el que le mandaste al Baby cc/jkbzas
<mhoyos> <Cinthya-Velez> que instalaste ?? que version ?? es una notebook, netbook, pc ??
<Cinthya-Velez> otra vez,
<mhoyos> <unimix> leete los ultimos que mande..
<Cinthya-Velez> desktop PC ubuntu 11.04
<mhoyos> ok.. el mouse, es usb o ps2 ?
<Cinthya-Velez> ps2
<mhoyos> cual es el sintoma ??
<unimix> mhoyos, es una desktop 64 bits en modo live 11.04. Ya le pregunte que quiere decir con "no arranca" pero aun no tuve respuesta
<mhoyos> <unimix> no los retweets..
<Cinthya-Velez> no anda el mouse y pongo el pass en unity y dice volve a fallback mode osea 2d y no me deja porque el mouse no anda
<mhoyos> modo live de 64 bits ?? memoria ??
<unimix> despues entro mhoyos, porque en un ratito empieza la reunion
<Cinthya-Velez> ahora estoy en live y anda peerfecto
<mhoyos> cintia, cuando usas en modo live, no te tiene que pedir pass...
<mhoyos> te referis, que "instalado" no anda el mouse ??
<Cinthya-Velez> el unity y el 3d ,pero al instalarlo no me anda el entorno ni el mouse
<Cinthya-Velez> corrrecto
<mhoyos> ok .. actualizaste la pc cuando lo instalaste ??
<radhios> que placa de video tenes?
<unimix> problema de placa de video/aceleracion grafica/Xserver
<Cinthya-Velez> ATI X1250
<mhoyos> chan !!!
<radhios> uffffffffffffff
<unimix> plum :)
<Cinthya-Velez> que paso? empezo Batman?
<unimix> buen sentido del humor Cinthya-Velez !
<Cinthya-Velez> soy comico
<unimix> o sea, no sos Cinthya ... sos Cinthyo :)
<Cinthya-Velez> bueno volviendo al tema,me ayudan con el mouse?
<mhoyos> si: mira esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1707669
<mhoyos> y esto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33092/how-well-do-ati-drivers-work-with-unity
<mhoyos> unimix : comenzamos ??
<unimix> dale, estaba esperando que volviera algo del tema de soporte ...
<unimix> Edu me llamo que llega mas tarde, tipo 22:30
<unimix> Z no sabe si estara en un lugar con señal para el celu
<unimix> vino radhios, asi que estamos bendecidos :P
<radhios> :P
<unimix> y estan los de casi siempre, asi que largamos .....
<Cinthya-Velez> ayuda con mouse no anda y entorno no carga
<unimix> Buenas noches, gente. Iniciamos (despues de mucho tiempo) lo que esperamos sea la primera de muchas reuniones organizativas de Ubuntu-ar
<Cinthya-Velez> en live anda perfecto pero al instalarlo se caga
<unimix> Para los que no son habitues de este medio de comunicacion, por favor observen las siguientes indicaciones:
<unimix> Por favor respete el CoC: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta El canal se archiva públicamente en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<unimix> La agenda propuesta esta en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings
<unimix> Damos un par de minutos para que todos puedan leerla, si no lo han hecho aun, y comenzamos la reunion propiamente dicha.
<radhios> hay algun orden de prioridad?
<unimix> Mientras tanto, si alguien tiene alguna duda relacionada con los temas de la agenda o algun otro que quiera proponer como adicional, puede hacerlo.
<Cinthya-Velez> de que trata la reunion?
<unimix> radhios, en principio, el propuesto en la agenda salvo que haya consenso para alterarlo
<radhios> okis
<unimix> Cinthya-Velez, La agenda propuesta esta en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings
<unimix> Si no hay mas preguntas, podemos pasar a tratar el primer punto de la agenda
<unimix> ok. ahi vamos ....
<unimix> Website
<unimix> Mantenimiento de contenidos
<radhios> hay algun responsable?
<unimix> Todos estan al tanto de que hemos tenido que mudar de hosting y que con ello resignamos mucho contenido de interes (por lo menos por ahora)
<radhios> o esta huerfano
<unimix> radhios, en un ratito sale ese tema
<unimix> El nuevo site corre sobre Drupal 6 y hasta aqui me he encargado de darle algo de contenido vigente, actualizar core, modulos y plug-ins por cuestiones de seguridad y funcionalidad, pero quedan muchas cosas por hacer ṕara darle una terminacion razonable, aceptable.
<mmartinovic> buenas noches
<unimix> Tal vez esteticamente no sea de lo mas lindo ni original, pero esta alineado a la nueva imagen de Ubuntu e identifica el sitio adecuadamente con Ubuntu (se utiliza una plantilla de LoCoTeam (community) que facilita algunas cosas).
<unimix> El tema estetico propongo dejarlo como proximo punto, para no mezclar las cosas.
<unimix> Por lo tanto creo que podemos hablar por lo menos de dos areas de actividad bien definidas: Contenidos y mantenimiento (plataforma)
<unimix> La propuesta concreta es lograr dos responsables, de minima, para cada una de estas areas sin perjuicio de que sean mas que esa cantidad, pero siempre considerando uno como principal.
<unimix> Uno principal y otro(s) suplente(s), como para que siempre quede alguien "acting" cuando el otro se enferma, se va de vacaciones, se casa, esta hasta el cuello de laburo, examenes, etc., etc.
<unimix> Para lo que es mantenimiento administrativo, estamos mhoyos y yo, pero es algo que tranquilamente podemos cambiar si con ello mejoramos el aprovechamiento de habilidades individuales para el team.
<unimix> No son cosas de otro planeta pero es conveniente contar con alguna experiencia basica con Drupal para achatar la curva de aprendizaje.
<unimix> Para contenidos y moderacion de comentarios, propongo que se postulen quienes quieran asumir esa responsabilidad y rol.
<unimix> No estaran solos ya que habra un periodo de trapaso (que no deberia demandar mucho tiempo) que facilitaria asumir esa funcion.
<unimix> Las funciones de quienes administren contenidos y hagan moderacion incluyen subir imagenes, armar y mantener galerias, armar slideshows, notas con novedades, noticias propias de Ubuntu y otras relacionadas con la comunidad de SL en general, subir tutoriales, notas tecnicas realizadas por terceros (respetando licenciamiento), etc.
<unimix> Consideren que la comunidad internacional de Ubuntu requiere imagenes que ilustren todos y cada uno de los acontecimientos en los que participamos.
<unimix> Desde el punto de vista publico, esta responsabilidad es la mas expuesta y la mas importante por ello.
<unimix> Preguntas por mantenimiento administrativo ?
<Z37A> Hola gente
<Z37A> llegue tarde pero llegue
<radhios> el contenido de donde lo sacamos???
<radhios> hay cosas que traducir
<radhios> o debe ser original
<unimix> radhios, generalmente de lo que sucede localmente (lista anillo, mensajes promocionales, etc.)
<radhios> okis, yo algo de eso puedo hacer
<unimix> y de notas o noticias internacionales, algunas para tradcir y otras que se publican ya traducidas
<unimix> sobre mantenimiento administrativo, alguien tiene alguna pregunta para hacer ?
<juancarlospaco> Que onda mis Cuates ?, que me perdi
<unimix> recuerdo que el mantenimiento administrativo lo estamos llevando a cabo mhoyos y yo
<unimix> Quienes se postulan para mantenimiento administrativo ?
<Cinthya-Velez> que hay que hacer?
<radhios> yo
<unimix> mantenimeinto de un website basado en Drupal 6 (talcomo se comento hace pocos minutos atras)
<radhios> hay una metamorfosis en curso
<unimix> ok. Si no ay voluntarios para tomar la posta en la administracion del site, sugiero que continuemos mhoyos y yo (salvo que mhoyos no quiera seguir)
<Guest41748> drupal es mejor que wordpress?
<unimix> s/ay/hay
<radhios> pero yo dije que puedo
<unimix> Guest41748, por favor, mantenete en tema de reunion. Gracias
<juancarlospaco> test
<unimix> radhios, pero vos te referias a contenidos y aun no llegamos a esa parte
<radhios> yo me referia a cargar los contenidos y ponerlos en forma para el site
<juancarlospaco> mantenimiento administrativo != contenidos ?
<juancarlospaco> no se entiende bien hasta donde abarca cada cosa
<radhios> no dije de generarlos
<radhios> :P
<unimix> para aclarar la cosa ...
<juancarlospaco> yo PHP un zero a la izkierda
<unimix> mantenimeinto administrativo trata sobre mantener la plataforma en condiciones, no sus contenidos
<Z37A> o sea nueva version de drupal y a actualizar?
<unimix> mantenimiento de contenidos trata sobre notas, articulos, paginas, etc pero no de aplicar parches, actualizar plug-ins, updates a nuevas versiones de modulos, etc.
<mhoyos> yo puedo "ver" la parte administrativa (hosting, updates, etc) y algo de contenido.. pero hay bastante para hacer (no mucho, pero hay)
<unimix> no se si logre aclarar algo mas el tema
<radhios> sip
<r4z0r> si es asi,si puedo ayudar
<juancarlospaco> y pero de alguna manera si son 2 personas distintas deben estar en muy aceitado contacto, EJ: no agregar contenido cuando se actualiza, manejo de backup, por si las moscas, etc
<unimix> respecto de los contenidos, se incluye la generacion y publicacion de los mismos
<unimix> juancarlospaco, la idea es que trabajemos en equipo, no individualmente
<r4z0r> me callaron?
<radhios> para eso esta el irc, la lista y los foros
<radhios> para coordinarse
<unimix> y si, todas las areas de actividades inevitablemente tendran puntos de contacto, como podran ver mas adelante
<Z37A> perdon por la interrupcion asi, pero arrancaron hace mucho?
<unimix> r4z0r, no, te leemos bien
<r4z0r> yo creo que si hay trabajo en equipo ,las cosas funcionan mejor
<EuzkoArima> Buenas noches, disculpen la demora
<unimix> r4z0r, contanos algo sobre tu experiencia con websites con Drupal asi todos podemos saber algo sobre vos y poder considerar tu propuesta sobre el mantenimiento del site
<unimix> a nivel administrativo
<unimix> puede ser ?
<juancarlospaco> yo puedo colaborar con contenido tambien
<mhoyos> hay otras areas tambien que se necesita colaboradores... unimix comentalos y que despues vean donde mejor pueden colaborar..
<r4z0r> creo que hay que actualizar a la version 7.8
<unimix> juancarlospaco, radhios, la propuesta sobre administrar contenidos viene en segundos nomas. Recuerden que es generarlos y publicarlos
<unimix> r4z0r, gracias por tu comentario
<unimix> ok mhoyos, seguimos con administracion de contenidos
<unimix> la administracion de plataforma queda en manos de mhoyo y unimix hasta nuevo aviso
<unimix> radhios y juancarlospaco hablaron de querer encargarse de contenidos del website
<radhios> sip
<unimix> eso significaria, a mi entender, generar notas y publicarlas en las secciones que correspondan segun sea la estructura que finalmente adquiera el site
<radhios> asi lo entiendo yo
<juancarlospaco> hay draft de estructura ?
<radhios> la plantilla de ubuntu para drupal
<juancarlospaco> o es onda cronologico ?
<unimix> les recuerdo que se propone un minimo de 2 personas para que siempre una esta activa
<unimix> pero eso no quita que puedan agregarse mas colaboradores si el responsable principal esta de acuerdo
<radhios> juancarlospaco, hay cronologico como las noticias y no para el soporte
<unimix> juancarlospaco, puede ser como quieran que sea. Por ahora es cronologica con secciones tematicas (noticias de Ubuntu - Noticias generales, etc.)
<radhios> o sea el soporte puede ser tematico
<juancarlospaco> ok
<unimix> radhios, te referis a que uno puede ahcerse cargo de un tema en particular ?
<unimix> s/ahcerse/hacerse
<radhios> en cuanto a la estructura de la seccion, creo que se refiere juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> yo todo lo que sea en linea estoy abierto de colaborar todo lo que pueda, ya que presencial se me complica mas por laburo/$
<r4z0r> tengo olor a caca mejor me voy a bañar y al sobre
<unimix> juancarlospaco, el mantenimiento de contenidos es on line ! O entendi cualquier cosa ...
<radhios> si todo es online
<juancarlospaco> ajam, no dije que no
<juancarlospaco> :D
<radhios> no creo que sea necesario algo presecial para coordinar el contenido
<unimix> radhios, coincido, es mas el trabajo dentro de cada grupo lo administran y se organizan como mejor prefieran
<r4z0r> yo puedo colaborar con insumos para los eventos,ya que trabajo en SoloInsumos
<unimix> de hecho parte de lo que propongo es que si alguien quiere sumarse colaborando en algun grupo, sea este el que dialogue directamente con el interesado
<unimix> r4z0r, gracias de nuevo, pero por favor, mantenete en tema de la reunion
<EuzkoArima> r4z0r: ok, aun no llegamos a ese tema, pero lo tendremos en cuenta
<unimix> tanto sea para el area de mantenimiento como para la de contenidos, habra un proceso de adaptacion, de pasaje de conocimiento como para que el que esta tomando a cargo la tarea no tenga que hacerlo desde cero
<EuzkoArima> +1
<juancarlospaco> ok
<unimix> resumiendo ..
<unimix> administracion de plataforma: continuan mhoyos y unimix
<unimix> administracion de contenidos, vamos con radhios y juancarlospaco ?
<unimix> alguien mas se ofrece ?
<mhoyos> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<radhios> si
<juancarlospaco> +1
<radhios> +1
<unimix> radhios y juancarlospaco, por favor definan entre Uds. quien sera el primer responsable del grupo
<unimix> no hace falta que lo resuelvan ahora, pero para la proxima reunion deberia estar definido
<radhios> okis
<unimix> asi los demas que quieran colaborar sabran a quien dirigirse para ofrecerse
<juancarlospaco> i dunno, me da igual, yo kiero colaborar, no me interesa ser jefe de nada
<juancarlospaco> :)
<unimix> juancarlospaco, no es cuestion de galones, es cuestion operativo funcional
<unimix> no hay jefes, hay referentes
<EuzkoArima> guarda que no es ser jefe, es ser responsable ;)
<radhios> chan
<mhoyos> ups
<unimix> responsables que responden por la tarea a cargo, asi como todos nosotros respondemos como miembros de Ubuntu-ar ante la comunidad Ubuntu internacional
<radhios> chan chan
<juancarlospaco> ok
<unimix> ser responsable significa, entre otras cosas, saber cuando hay que pedir ayuda porque uno se encuentra en problemas
<unimix> o saber bajarse cuando no se peude con lo comprometido
<juancarlospaco> definanlo, yo no tengo dramas con nada :)
<unimix> s/peude/puede
<unimix> ok, para la proxima nos cuentan como se arreglaron y listo, asi pasamos al proximo tma
<r4z0r> aguante el software libre,unimis Presidente 2011
<r4z0r> pasemos al proximo tema,por favor unimix
<juancarlospaco> o sea no entiendo por k no ser partes iguales
<unimix> juancarlospaco, no se si entiendo a que te referis
<juancarlospaco> EJ: yo veo algo mal en administracion del hosting, y realmente me da igual si aviso a unimix o a mhoyos
<juancarlospaco> hacen excelente tarea como partes iguales
<juancarlospaco> :D
<jarfuch> buenas noches perdon por llegar tarde
<unimix> ok, funcionalmente es asi, pero al momento de responder por algo hecho o por hacer que no se puedo, tiene que haber alguien que sea la voz cantante, asi como hay un LoCo contact o un secretario de reuniones que ayuda llevandola a cabo
<juancarlospaco> ok
<juancarlospaco> representativamente
<unimix> si esa persona no puede estar presente en una reunion, la otra lo deberia cubrir
<radhios> unimix, voy yo
<radhios> ya lo arreglamos en privado con juancarlospaco
<unimix> por eso digo que no es cuestion de jerarquias, sino es funcional
<juancarlospaco> yo no tengo problema en eso
<unimix> radhios, ok. Excelente si nadie se opone
<r4z0r> respeten el horario de la reuniono,por favor.
<juancarlospaco> inclusive pienso que rotatorio seria mas redundante
<Z37A> juancarlospaco, en pocas palabras hay un problema, manda el mail al responsable 1 CC al responsable 2, o el mismo mail a ambos!
<juancarlospaco> ajam
<unimix> juancarlospaco, de eso se trata pero es algo que lo resuelven entre Ustedes
<unimix> Z37A, correcto
<unimix> nos quedan varios temas aun y estamos casi sobre la hora
<juancarlospaco> ok
<radhios> next
<juancarlospaco> next
<r4z0r> next
<unimix> quieren continuar o acordamos proxima fecha y hora de reunion y entonces seguimos con lo que falta ?
<unimix> ok
<Z37A> siguiente? (usemos castellano babosos!!! jaja)
<Z37A> sigamos un tema mas pro lo menos!
<unimix> Estetica y diseño del site
<unimix> Como dije al principio, estos dos puntos estan determinados mayormente por la plantilla en uso pero nada impide introducirle modificaciones.
<juancarlospaco> interesante
<unimix> Tal vez al sitio le falte "amor" y por eso propongo que se forme un grupo de responsables que colaboren con lo que sea estetica grafica, imagenes, fotos, etc.
<unimix> Si quieren ver algo esteticamente elaborado, Ubuntu-uy es uno de los que mas me gusto http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<juancarlospaco> interesante
<unimix> Este grupo deberia trabajar mancomunadamente con el que este a cargo de los contenidos, para lograr la mejor sinergia posible.
<radhios> como es la politica de los locos oficiales respecto del site?
<juancarlospaco> fotos-->ping kantz
<juancarlospaco> si es HTML, la licencia de la plantilla lo permite, etc ---> ping yo
<r4z0r> el de uy esta muy bueno,eso si es una pagina
<unimix> juancarlospaco, podemos hacer el site con lo querramos. Por ahora usamos Drupal porque es lo mas familiar dado que el anterior tambien estaba hecho asi
<mmartinovic> colores e imágenes principales deberían ser mantenidas similares a las que se usa en ubuntu.com
<juancarlospaco> quiero reflotar la idea de ubicar alguien que sepa de marketing e imagen branding, capas tirando un mail de consulta en la lista hay alguien que labura o estudia de esto, y no es programador, como dijo EuzkoArima
<radhios> a portase bien que entro sajnox
 * sajnox entra calladito que recien se libero
<unimix> juancarlospaco, +1. dale para adelante con la convocatoria !
<juancarlospaco> aunque sea preguntarle ke esta bien que mejorar
<r4z0r> yo se algo de marketing y imagen branding,si les sirve
<unimix> juancarlospaco, si, me parece buena idea
<sismo> Buenas noches
<juancarlospaco> hola sismo, sajnox
<radhios> boas noites sismo
 * sajnox dice que no hay que saludar y mantenerse on topic
<unimix> r4z0r, buenisimo, nos harias algun tipo de informe de recomendacion sobre lo que tenemos asi podemos mejorarlo ?
<r4z0r> dale,ok
<unimix> juancarlospaco, r4z0r se ofrece a ayudar con ese tema
<radhios> +1
<juancarlospaco> en estos momentos estoy empaquetando Ninja-IDE y haciendo un Template para Presentaciones en HTML
<juancarlospaco> y aca
<juancarlospaco> lol
<unimix> ok. entonces, quienes se ofrecen para formar el grupo que se encargue de imagen y estetica del site ?
<tkw-one[theBades> system error message <usted es un pirata informatico> sera denunciado a las autoridades.
<r4z0r> yo me encargo
<unimix> alguien que acompañe a r4z0r ?
<juancarlospaco> si es en html yo
<juancarlospaco> pero a eso voy
<unimix> los grupos deben contar minimamente con dos personas
<juancarlospaco> no se si la licencia permite modificarlas como se te antoje
<juancarlospaco> y no se que tan sensible es el CMS si moves el html se enoja o no
<unimix> lo unico que hay que respetar a rajatabla son las imagenes propiedad de Canonical
<juancarlospaco> ok
<r4z0r> ok
<radhios> +1 para juancarlospaco y r4z0r
<EuzkoArima> +1
<Z37A> +1 a juancarlospaco y r4z0r
<unimix> juancarlospaco, fijate que estas en dos grupos, ya
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> yo soy asi, me prendo en todas
<juancarlospaco> :D
<tkw-one[theBades> la final neymar es el mejor.
<juancarlospaco> quien es neymar ?
<radhios> unimix, esta listo para banear
<sajnox> +1 al baneo
<jarfuch> +1
<juancarlospaco> no entendi
<sajnox> juancarlospaco: no importa
<sajnox> mantengamos el topic
<unimix> estoy apelando al respeto por otros ubunteros que estan tratando de llevar adelante una reunion organizativa
<unimix> y donde todos  conocen y respetan el CoC
<radhios> ok votemos por el grupo imagen
<r4z0r> yo conozco a ubunteros,les aviso y los traigo para aca,cualquiercosa
<unimix> r4z0r, si estas en la reunion, te pido por favor que lo hagas responsablemente
<unimix> no estas obligado a presenciarla pero si a respetar a los demas
<juancarlospaco> hay un par de cosas que no... entiendo
<r4z0r> si,yo tengo resposabilidad.
<unimix> si te quedas pro tu propia voluntad. Gracias
<unimix> volvamos ...
<juancarlospaco> r4z0r:  tenes algun otro nick?, por que no te ubico...
<unimix> quedan algunos temas pendientes aun, que nos demandaran varios minutos mas
<unimix> juancarlospaco, por privado please
<juancarlospaco> next
<Z37A> next
<unimix> ok
<unimix> Wiki
<r4z0r> si cinthya-velez
<unimix> Como muchos presentes saben, en la wiki estamos registrando practicamente la vida del team. Algunos contenidos son estrictamente internos pero otros son absolutamente publicos (caso de la re-aprobacion).
<unimix> La wiki puede ser intervenida por cualquier miembro que posea cuenta en Launchpad, asi que ahi ya tenemos un primer requisito.
<unimix> Algunas secciones van perdiendo vigencia con el paso del tiempo y otras se reutilizan.
<unimix> Lo que creo necesitamos aqui es un grupo que se dedique especialmente a actualizar esas secciones que sirven de bitacora, de registro historico, de lo que hace Ubuntu-ar.
<juancarlospaco> para
<juancarlospaco> TODA la wiki es publica hasta donde yo se
<Z37A> unimix, con la wiki podria colaborar, ya que ultimameente algunos eventos la estube editando yo! Pero no me siento con suficiente tiempo para ser responsable al 100%
<EuzkoArima> z37a ok, serías uno del grupo
<unimix> juancarlospaco, donde dice que hay una parte privada ?
<juancarlospaco> yo ayudo con la wiki tambien, lo que no tengo mucho son fotos si se necesitan las mencionadas
<juancarlospaco> ah, entendi mal
<jarfuch> yo puedo colaborar con la wiki tambien, el tema es que por distancias a veces no voy a los eventos, pero puedo ayudar si me pasan data
<unimix> sigo ...
<unimix> Por ejemplo, la seccion de re-aprobacion es acumulativa, con lo cual periodicamente hay que registrar en ella datos, algun pequeño comentario de referencia y fotos de los acontecimientos en los que Ubuntu-ar participa, genera, se involucra, etc.
<juancarlospaco> unimix: hay que borrar cosas obsoletas
<unimix> Sobre este contenido realiza la evaluacion el LoCo Team Council, asi que cuanto mas "despejada y legible" este, mejor.
<sismo> hay bocha de tutos que estan obsoletos
<unimix> Esta claro que esta tarea esta muy vinculada con la registracion de Teams Events y Team Reports, que veremos mas adelante, y que posiblemente, convenga integrar en un solo grupo de tareas y responsabilidad y que este determine internamente como organizar su labor.
<juancarlospaco> creo era Jorge Castro dio una charla de que borren cosas obsoletas de las Wikis
<unimix> Hasta el momento, las areas claves fueron mantenidas por Mariano Mara (fundamentalmente para la re-aprobacion) con colaboraciones de varios miembros aportando material y refrescando memoria.
<juancarlospaco> DELETE de una
<unimix> Otras secciones se generan y/o mantienen arbitrariamente segun sea el caso y la voluntad de algun miembro que se pone al hombro la organizacion de algun acontecimiento (caso Release Parties)
<unimix> No hay inconveniente en que esto continue asi, pero las areas criticas deben estar actualizadas periodicamente, sino se convierten en un dinosaurio que requiere de mucha gente para poder reconstruir la memoria y aportar contenido grafico.
<unimix> Preguntas ?
<radhios> creo que lo que es historico de el desarrollo del loco deberia quedar
<juancarlospaco> pero el historico no es obsoleto
<Z37A> unimix yo me animo a dar una mano con eso, a organizarla y archivar lo obsoleto (no soy de la idea de borrar, si no mas bien dejar de archivo en algun rincon, pro si a alguno se le ocurre que lo necesitaba)
<juancarlospaco> nos referimos a otras cosas
<unimix> si, no todo lo obsoleto debe ser borrado, sirve como referencia a quienes se incorporan al team
<juancarlospaco> yo puedo ayudar en la Wiki
<unimix> Z37A, +1
<sismo> igual hay cosas que marean
<EuzkoArima> definitivamente wiki + eventos + team report estan muy relacionados, sea un grupo o varios, van a tener que trabajar coordinados
<sismo> muchos tutos que son para 8.04 y que no esta super aclarado ahora no te van a andar
<radhios> yo puedo dar una mano
<Z37A> ojo como dije no soy de la idea de borrar, a menos que sea estrictamente necesario, si no mas bien de dejar como archivo
<jarfuch> EuzkoArima:  +1
<unimix> si, opino igual que sismo, pero se peude organizar mejor la wiki para que quede mas legible
<sismo> me parece que por ese lado hay que ver que sirve, actualizarlo y dejar lo que sirva para 10.04
<juancarlospaco> pero unimix esa reapprobal, nunca se va a particionar ?
<unimix> EuzkoArima, totalmente cierto !
<unimix> no, por ahora juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> ya me fui de tema a algo muy puntual, perdon :/
<sismo> o apuntar al escritorio ahora que salió unity y dejar lo que es serviores para el año que viene con 12:04
<unimix> a lo sumo podremos esrtucturar años de actividad
<radhios> eso
<radhios> se podria hacer un resumen
<radhios> de lo historico
<Z37A> muchachos no es pro nada, pero muchas veces me salvo info de un 8.04 para un 11.04!!!!
<sismo> si
<sismo> pero hay que revisarlo
<Z37A> hay qe resuir lo histoco y dejarlo a un costado pro si aluno bsca algo vejo
<unimix> de todas formas, quienes formen este grupo seran quienes propongan como resolver esos vicios actuales
<radhios> es cierto ademas no todos estan con la ultima release
<sismo> cuando salga la 12.04 yo voy a tener que documentar todo para migrar los equipos del trabajo
<sajnox> alguien se enoja si digo que creo que la wiki no sirve para mucho?
<sismo> así que los tutos los voy a armar
<sismo> son puntos de vista sajnox
<sajnox> en el sentido del usuario final
<sismo> no se usa mucho porque no esta la costumbre
 * unimix ve que van entendiendo como es la cosa :)
<sajnox> no se consulta la wiki
<juancarlospaco> o sea
<sajnox> y el laburo de mantenerla para el usuario final es monstruoso
<radhios> no se consulta o vos no la consultas sajnox
<sismo> yo me armo la documentación para tener escrito como resuelvo las cosas y no tener que reinventar las rueda siempre
<juancarlospaco> es facil, cuando me referia a Obsoleto, me guio por la EOL de ubuntu
<sismo> igual la doc online de ubuntu mejoró un monton
<Z37A> sajnox, no se consulta mucho es verdad, peor tampoco tiene mucho contenido copado, hay que agregar cosas y darle vida
<unimix> sajnox, mientras el LoCo Team Council oo haga tenemos que mantenerla
<sajnox> Z37A: eso es mucho laburo
<unimix> de  minima el resumen de actividades
<sajnox> mantenerla como una cosa interna
<sajnox> de reporte de actividades
<sismo> si
<sajnox> a eso me refiero
<radhios> miren howtoforge
<jarfuch> a mi me parece que serviria bien armada como principal referencia
<Z37A> sajnox, es mucho obvio, pero de a poquito se puede
<radhios> esa es una wiki
<sajnox> pero encararla como una actividad con beneficio al usuario final
<juancarlospaco> "instalar firefox 2 en Dapper"  :P
<sismo> podemos usar para documentar problemas típicos de las releaces parties
<sismo> o cosas por el estilo
<sajnox> ubuntu esta en movimiento permanente
<sajnox> la documentacion que generamos nosotros por aislado
<sismo> documentar para sacar piedras y mostras moviento
<r4z0r> rolling release
<sajnox> es poca
<sismo> si
<sajnox> invertir laburo en eso
<sismo> estoy 100% de acuerdo
<sajnox> es condenar a muerte el trabajo
<sajnox> si alguien quiere documentar estoy seguro que hay equipos que se encargan de eso
<unimix> creo que mas de una vez se dio como referencia un link de la wiki a alguien que preguntaba por algo (remeras, donde era la RP, a que hora se hacia tal reunion, que temas se tratarian en ella)
<sismo> yo voy a hacer lo que me sirve a mí.   Eso lo dispongo a ubuntu-ar, si se quiere se sube, sino todo bien
<sajnox> si, todo eso si
<radhios> la wiki muetra cuan involucrado esta el grupo proponer soluciones para todos y todas :P
<unimix> radhios, +1
<sajnox> eso es documentacion que nos sirve como loco team
<juancarlospaco> sismo me interesa lo tuyo en la wiki
<sajnox> y hay que hacerlo
<sajnox> no lo discuto
<sajnox> simplemente digo no hay que hacer documentacion de ubuntu-ar
<unimix> no me puteen por lo que voy a decir, pero una wiki muy bien hecha es la de Arch
 * unimix salio saltando por la ventana
<sajnox> Arch son todos nerds
<Z37A> a ver, mas alla de si es al dope o no, yo me sumo, quienes mas se suman?
<juancarlospaco> yo firme en la de todos los postulantes, y la mia personal la tengo actualizada
 * sajnox vuelve al topic
<r4z0r> si son re nerd se re sarpan
<juancarlospaco> si la de Arch
<juancarlospaco> pero la veo RE orientada a Server unimix
<radhios> ok hay muchos ejemplos
<radhios> es tema es si estamos dispuestos a invertir tiempo en hacela
<unimix> ok, si hay ejemplos para tomar y construir lo que mejor nos sirva en terminos generales
<sajnox> son todos una manga de nerds que adoran sus wikis, alguno que no sea de sistemas por aca?
<Z37A> Gente, creo que discutir si es al dope o no, o que habria que hacerle, habria que discutir quienes se suman a ayudar en ese aspecto y votar a quienes quieran meter mano a ver quienes lo hacen!
<juancarlospaco> jejeje
<unimix> sajnox, cri, cri ...
<sajnox> simplemente no me gusta que haya documentacion que no se mantiene
<radhios> votemos
<juancarlospaco> yo ayudo en la wiki
<sajnox> o una cantidad inexistente y vieja
<unimix> bueno, vamos cerrando el tema wiki, les parece bien ?
<Z37A> yo doy una mano con la wiki
<unimix> quienes formarian parte de es grupo ?
<sajnox> para hacer que con la wiki?
<radhios> yo me sumo
<juancarlospaco> +1 a Z
<radhios> +1 a juancarlospaco
<sismo> yo puedo dar una mano
<radhios> +1 a sismo
<Z37A> radhios, juancarlospaco y yo? Podemos ser 3? ahh y sismo asi somos 4?
<juancarlospaco> +1 a Sism
<sismo> pero no voy a poder involucrarme al 100%
 * sajnox quiere saber que van a hacer con la wiki?
<unimix> sajnox, mantenerla, reacondicionarla, dejarla mas util de lo que es hoy
<EuzkoArima> +1 a los que se propusieron
<tuxjam> Colaboro con la wiki
<sismo> aparentemente me caso en marzo
<sismo> y voy a tener la zabeca en otro lado
<sajnox> unimix: pero le van a subir documentacion?
<radhios> mi pesame sismo
<r4z0r> felicitaciones sismo
<Z37A> sismo, yo 100% dije que no podia, si somos 4 con que cada uno de el 25% estamos bien!
<radhios> es joda sismo
<EuzkoArima> +1 a tuxjam tambien
<sismo> puedo ayudar, puedo reveer lo que hice yo, revisar cosas de otro
<unimix> sajnox, no tengo idea aun
<sismo> la wiki hay que caminarla y definir un plan de acción
<unimix> gente, sajnox pregunta si van a subir documentacion tecnica a la wiki
<EuzkoArima> felicitaciones sismo!!
<juancarlospaco> yo actualize la lista de integrantes del Loco se acuerdan, por suerte muchos colaboraron! :D
<Z37A> exacto sismo pero me parece que no es el momento este de determinar que hacerle, si no de determinar quienes lo van a hacer
<sismo> ok
<unimix> Z37A, correcto !!
<juancarlospaco> sajnox tecnica y no tan tecnica
 * sajnox se siente JavierDer
<unimix> en el grupo de Wiki se postularon ...
<radhios> el grupo puede ser grande ya que hay contenido tecnico y no tecnico
<EuzkoArima> habiendo gente que quiero subir info técnica (p.ej sismo) sería una pena no hacerlo , creo yo
<unimix> juancarlospaco, sismo, Z37A, quien mas ?
<sajnox> EuzkoArima: subanla
<Z37A> unimix, falto radhios
<sajnox> pero me juego la cabeza que ya existe un grupo y un lugar para hacerlo
<tuxjam> +1
<juancarlospaco> yo soy un tipo que hace de todo, de un rato te configuro un router, al otro me aburro y me voy a dibujar al Gimp, pero bueno, tambien es variable la documentacion que puedo escribir, tecnica y no tan tecnica
<Z37A> seria: Z37A, radhios, sismo y juancarlospaco
<unimix> ok, gracias Z, radhios tambien
<sajnox> en resumen se hace un flor de laburo que le sirve a poca gente y no suma a la comunidad
<sajnox> si quieren documentar, busquen al grupo que lo hace
<radhios> sajnox se esta por ir a la cama
<sajnox> y suban en masa con ellos
<EuzkoArima> sajnox: puede ser, si existe ese grupo, cambiemos (ok, mejor averigüemos antes si existe)
<sismo> esta claro sajnox eso, no voy a hacer foco en eso
<sismo> pero si voy a sacar lo que no sirve
<sajnox> sacar lo que no sirve es bienvenido
<sismo> si no sumamos que no restemos
<juancarlospaco> sajnox pero la Docu upstream viene en Inglish
<unimix> Lo que propongo es que el grupo Wiki elabore una propuesta y la exponga dentro de unos dias para que el resto puede entender que se quiere hacer con la wiki y, fundamentalmente, por que y para que
<sismo> y después documentar todo lo que se hace
<sajnox> entonces hablen con los que lo hacen y traduzcan y revisen
<radhios> +1 unimix
<sismo> +1 unimix
<sajnox> +1
<Z37A> gente insisto, ddddemo  aqu debe haber en la documentacion, y hablemos d quienes se harancrgo, si nono terminamos mas y mñanaengo que madugr!!! jajajaja
<EuzkoArima> +1
<juancarlospaco> jajaja
<radhios> Z37A, sacate los guantes para tipiar
<Z37A> +1 unimix
<Z37A> radhios, es la pila del teclado!
<unimix> ok. vamos cerrando porhoy con un ultimo tema cortito: Fecha y hora de la proxima reunion
<sismo> la proxima semana a la misma hora por el mismo canal?
<radhios> proximo martes misma hora
<unimix> voy por el proximo martes a la misma hora
<EuzkoArima> jueves habíamos dicho, yo llego recien 22.30 (facu)
<tuxjam> +1
<unimix> EuzkoArima, la del jueves es otra cosa
<sajnox> a mi me gusta mas lo de EuzkoArima
<juancarlospaco> 30 de Octubre ---> los Veo: http://hangoouts.appspot.com
<juancarlospaco> :P
<unimix> es por ubucon
<sajnox> unimix: Ubucon 2012?
<juancarlospaco> ok
<EuzkoArima> unimix: upsss
<unimix> sajnox, si, algo asi
<sajnox> ok
<juancarlospaco> habra nomas UbuCon
<juancarlospaco> :)
<EuzkoArima> +1 al hangout de juancarlospaco !!!
<juancarlospaco> :D
<jarfuch> +1
<r4z0r> bueno aca van a ser las 3 de la mañana ,mejor me voy a dormir,si me necesitan para algo avisenme
<juancarlospaco> nos morimos de risa con EuzkoArima el ultimo Hangout :P
<unimix> ok, entonces la proxima reunion organizativa, continuacion de esta, proximo martes 1/11 a las 22 Hs en este canal
<EuzkoArima> entcones la proxima sería el martes que viene no mas ?
<juancarlospaco> ok
<radhios> +1
<jarfuch> ok, no vemos
<r4z0r> +10
<juancarlospaco> 22:15Hs conecto
<jarfuch> NOS vemos
<sismo> abrazo
<r4z0r> avisenme si alguien me puede ayudar con el mouse que no me anda.
<unimix> Recuerden que lo mas importante en estas reuniones no es lo que sucede en ellas sino lo que sucede entre ellas
<Z37A> k genteel mes o emos a las 22hs cmo ho!
<unimix> Gracias a todos los que han podido asistir. Proximamente se publicara el log de esta reunion en la misma seccion de la wiki donde figura la agenda.
<radhios> ok!!!
<unimix> End of meeting
<Z37A> maldita bateria!
<tuxjam> Saludos a todos
<Z37A> nos vemos el martes 22hs
<juancarlospaco> yo por eso volvi al cable Z37A
<r4z0r> damos por finalizada la seccion?
<EuzkoArima> si
<EuzkoArima> adios a todos
<Z37A> chau
<juancarlospaco> chau a los que se van
<juancarlospaco> :D
<r4z0r> hasta mañana gente
<profmatias> uh llegue tarde, ya termino la reuna
<juancarlospaco> se
<juancarlospaco> solo quedan vasos vacios y velas consumidas . . .
<juancarlospaco> :P
<profmatias> que tal juan, se llego a algo interesante
<juancarlospaco> si, se armaron grupos para distintas actividades, parece que saldra mail en la lista proximament
<juancarlospaco> proxima reunion el proximo martes a la misma horaria
<profmatias> espero llegar a horario.
<profmatias> gracias, Salu2
<juancarlospaco> ok
<juancarlospaco> salu2
<esteban> alguien me ayuda¡?
<esteban> holas
<esteban> hay alguien
<juancarlospaco> solo pregunta directamente
<esteban> no me abre el centro de soft
<juancarlospaco> abri una Terminal de linea de comando
<esteban> listo
<juancarlospaco> copia, pega en la Terminal, y dale enter:
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get clean && exit
<juancarlospaco> copialo bien :)
<juancarlospaco> va instalar actualizaciones, y arreglar los paketes
<juancarlospaco> si falla o hace algo raro avisa
<juancarlospaco> pero despues que termine, andara
<esteban> gracias
<zeroadrenaline> buenas gente, anoche no pude estar en la reunion, estaba cocinando a full
<zeroadrenaline> puedo leer en el algun lado una minuta, o el history de la reunion?
<marianom> ahora si, hola!
<zeroadrenaline> buenas gente, anoche no pude estar en la reunion, estaba cocinando a full
<zeroadrenaline> puedo leer en el algun lado una minuta, o el history de la reunion?
<ayudita> hola?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ayudita> hola?
<zeroadrenaline> buenas!
<ayudita> tengo un problemilla!
<ayudita> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementaryart/elementary-dev/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ayudita> me aparece este error y ya cambio los origenes del software para intentar arreglarlo. me pueden ayudar?
<SergioMeneses> ayudita, si es como un problema con un repositorio
<SergioMeneses> abre synaptic y ve a repositorios
<SergioMeneses> alli desactivalo
<SergioMeneses> y vuelve a cargarlos con: sudo apt-get update
<ayudita> ummm, voy a ver, gracias!
<SergioMeneses> ayudita, dale! nos demoramos en responder pero bueno...
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<ayudita> otra pregunta: como poner el menu global similar al de apple para ahorrar un poquito de espacio en pantalla?
<ayudita>  gracias, lo desactive en origenes de software y ya no da error la actualización :)
<SergioMeneses> ayudita, no entiendo lo del menu
<SergioMeneses> q es lo que quieres?
<ayudita> te explico, se trata de tener el menu de todas las aplicaciones en el panel superior, asi no tiene que repetirse en cada ventana, siempre estara en el pane, como en mac
<ayudita> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu#Installing_with_DEBs_on_a_32_or_64_bit_system
<ayudita> algo de info
<SergioMeneses> a ver...
<SergioMeneses> ayudita, creo q habia un ppa para eso
<SergioMeneses> dejame miro...
<ayudita> si lo instale y puedo añadirlo al panel pero no responde como debiera :(
<SergioMeneses> ayudita, mmmm
<SergioMeneses> porq no pruebas con un dock?
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/cosas-a-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<SergioMeneses> ve a la parte que dice: "especial docks"
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> hace unos días hice upgrade a Oerinic y me está dando problemas. Alguno lo tiene instalado y le va bien?
<Vero2> hay alguien aqui?
<Vero2> bueno, arriba dice que hay 14 users pero nadie contesta???
<Vero2> gracias y adios entonces
<Z37A> Vero2 yo tengo Oneiric en 2 pcs por ahora y en una sola unos pequeños problemas con el wifi
<Z37A> que problema tenes?
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> mirá tengo varios problemas pero el mas importante es Evolution
<Vero2> Cuando hice upgrade me desaparecieron los mails de Octubre de la Bandeja de Entrada
<Vero2> ahora no me envía mails
<Vero2> no puedo instalar mbox
<Z37A> Usas POP3?
<Vero2> no puedo hacer backup
<Vero2> si
<Z37A> La verdad em mataste siempre use IMAP, pero no hay forma de migrar evolution a thunderbird? por ahi podes pasar la base de datos de mails de uno al otro y seguir usando thunderbird
<Z37A> Fijate si esto te sirve:
<Z37A> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/migrar-de-evolution-a-thunderbird/
<Vero2> no sé pero quisiera recuperar esos mails que me faltan, en algun lado están.
<Vero2> Aparte, no puedo usar Synaptic por el bug que se sabe tiene, pero no lo arreglan
<Z37A> fijate que ahi aparecen los paths de donde se almacenan los mbox
<Vero2> es que no tengo mbox
<Vero2> no se pudo instalar porque el paquete del applet está roto y tampoco lo arreglan
<Vero2> ya informé de todo ésto a Launchpad
<Vero2> pero parece que no entienden mi inglés
<Vero2> la verdad es que tengo ganas de volver a Maverick
<Z37A> probaste viendo que hay dentro de la carpeta /home/{tu-usuario}/.evolution
<Vero2> si
<Vero2> pero
<Vero2> en Inbox(está todo en inglés) no dá opción de buscar nada porque está todo en gris
<Vero2> creo que se hizo una mala actualización
<Z37A> no, pero desde el explorador de archivos, o la consola, si entras a esa carpeta tenes una carpeta dentro mail/local/
<Vero2> si alli fui
<Z37A> adentro deberia haber una serie de archivos los cuales son las distintas carpetas de email
<Vero2> pero no figura Bandeja de Entrada sino Inbox
<Z37A> esa es la bandeja de entrada
<Vero2> claro
<Vero2> pero como te dije, no permite ver nada
<Z37A> tiene 0 bytes o muy poco tamaño?
<Z37A> el archivo en si, me refiero
<Vero2> no vi que figurara el tamaño
<Vero2> ah perdon
<Vero2> si
<Vero2> inbox tiene mas de 1 Gb
<Z37A> o sea los mails estan seguramente
<Z37A> si haces un "ls -lh Inbox*" sin comillas que te dice?
<Vero2> es lo que parece pero...
<Vero2> espera te digo
<Vero2> no se puede acceder a Inbox*: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Vero2> Z37A: ves?
<Z37A> por ahi por la I mayuscula, proba con "ls -lh inb*"
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> dice lo mismo
<Z37A> proba haciendo sudo antes
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> lo mismo
<Vero2> querés que te ponga un image de la ventana que sale del inbox?
<Z37A> y de donde viste el tamaño del archivo con 1GB?
<Z37A> lo que necesitaria es ver cual es el owner y que permisos tiene
<Vero2> el Administrador soy yo y creo tener todos los permisos
<Vero2> espera un poco a ver si tengo el image guardado para que te des mejor cuenta
<Z37A> si pero pro ahi el archivo quedo con el owner root, y si bien sos administrador, no sos el dueño, a menos que ejecutes como sudo
<Z37A> Vero2, fijate pro el lado de permisos, yo ahora me tengo que ir, si no escribi tu problema en el foro o la lista a ver si alguien mas puede ayudarte. Pero revisa lso permisos.
<Vero2> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9994/pantallazodel2011102413.png
<Vero2> Z37A: veo que no te fuiste
<Z37A> sigo online, peor en 4 bvoy pro el auto al garage! estoy en el trabajo jeje
<Z37A> vos estas entrando desde evolution, te diria que cierres evolution y revises desde la terminal o el navegador de archivos
<Z37A> nautilus
<Vero2> decís que entre en Evolution desde Terminal?
<Vero2> bueno, aunque tarde, gracias jeje
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-27
<razor1> Una consulta, ¿como puedo entrar a la carpeta /home encriptada ,desde una live cd? Tengo ubuntu 11.04
<granjero> razor1, la idea de encriptar la home es esa. Que no te la vean con un live CD.
<granjero> la verdad es que el resto se me escapa. Alguna vez leí que hay herramientas de software forense que te lo permiten
<granjero> pero no sabría más datos....
<razor1> osea,que si se rompio el so,no puedo recuperar lo datos ,para formatear?
<razor1> chau datos?
<m4v> tenés que montar la partición encriptada
<m4v> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=27a8ac2d7b0e2853c4e6d8221e51c55d&p=7575616&postcount=7
<razor1> m4v me baneo de Ubuntu-es ,¿alguien sabe porque?
<m4v> bueno, te quise ayudar.
<razor1> me dice  que no existe
<m4v> nuse entonces.
<razor1> como me logeo como root?
<m4v> nose tampoco
<razor1> su
<razor1> no sabes nada papa,para que estas?
<razor1> nadie ayuda en este mundo de GNU LINUX,me parece que me voy volver a windows,porque hace 8 meses que tengo linux y no me anda la placa de video,ningun programa es re dificil instalar algo encima,no me anda nada.
<razor1> todos se hacen los boludos ,cuando mas necesito ayuda y despues quieren que los ayude...
<razor1> linux esta lleno de bugs ,encima si tenes una placa ATI,no te anda,o te anda mal,ahora entiendo porque solo el 0,2 % usa linux,no tendra virus porque nadie lo usa,mejor me vuelvo a windows que no tenia ningun problema encima me andaba re bien,chau ,me despido de este mundo "raro",cuando anden las cosas "por hay vuelva" pero hasta el momento me quedo con windows toda la vida,si queres correr algun programa por ej. Amplitube o Guitar Rig 4 ,es un reverendo 
<sismo-f> Ok razor1, suerte con eso
<marianom> buen dia la gente
<unimix> marianom, o/ veo que venis en mejores terminos con Telmex :)
<marianom> solo me falta el ssh y estoy listo unimix
<marianom> aunque sospecho que eso es culpa mia ;)
<unimix> :)
<malev> Buen día Ubuntu-ar
<marianom> buen dia malev
<malev> buenas marianom
<unimix> op
<n33xus> quiero Recuperar datos de mi partición cifrada /home de Ubuntu desde una live CD
<unimix> empezaria leyendo esto http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-recover-you-encrypted.html
<unimix> y seguiria con esto http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<n33xus> siempre en ingles,encima el traductor no las traduce
<unimix> si hay en Ingles tambien debe haber en Español
<unimix> solo busque en Ingles solo porque me resulta mas comodo
<n33xus> claaaro....=-O:-/
<dragonOfTheWest> Anyone here from argentina?  I have a spanish language question.
<n33xus> hi dude
<dragonOfTheWest> I got a sister down there and she says people just tell us "passen."
<dragonOfTheWest> What does that mean?
<n33xus> in spanish?
<dragonOfTheWest> yeah.
<n33xus> means forward
<dragonOfTheWest> She's a missionary -- if that helps with context.
<n33xus> in Misiones?
<dragonOfTheWest> She's in a little town called Pringles
<dragonOfTheWest> So is saying "forward" like a way of saying...keep walking I'm not interested?
<granjero> dragonOfTheWest, con u tell us the complete dialog?
<granjero> or at least the previous sentence or situation
<dragonOfTheWest> sure
<dragonOfTheWest> http://pastebin.com/JgNsNVwt
<n33xus> to see if I understand, your sister is saying on, but you do not want to continue?
<dragonOfTheWest> My sis is a missionary down there.  She recently got moved to a small town and she says everyone is friendly and they all say hi.  She says she's found some new investigators (meaning people who are interested in hearing about religion) and people just tell us "passen".  I'm trying to understand the word passen since I can't find it in any online dictionary.  Perhaps she is just spelling it
<dragonOfTheWest> how it sounds but she's not spelling it right.  I'd ask her, but she only gets letters you see...I figured I'd just pop on here and ask some fair dinq'um argentines.
<n33xus> ok,is pasen not passen
<dragonOfTheWest> lol, cool, that was easy.
<dragonOfTheWest> Hey thanks dude, I sure appreciate your time.
<dragonOfTheWest> Have a good one
<n33xus> maldito yankee
<unimix> la verdad que para protestar por el idioma te arreglas bastante bien con el Ingles, y sin traductor
<n33xus> si algo,maybe
<tkw-one[theBades> neymar es mejor que messy
<n33xus> si como no
<n33xus> bueno ya me voy
<n33xus1> Quiero recuperar los archivos encriptados de mi /home en ubuntu 11.04 ,desde una live cd? Como es la forma correcta de hacerlo?
<gaucho> n33xus1: ya te pasaron los links, leelos y plantea la duda que tengas sobre esos tutoriales
<gaucho> <unimix> empezaria leyendo esto http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-recover-you-encrypted.html
<gaucho> <unimix> y seguiria con esto http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<gaucho> n33xus1: ^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-28
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<n33xus> ok ,buenas chango
<PabloRubianes> llegue en hora?
<PabloRubianes> me invitaron a una reunion aca
<PabloRubianes> :S
<n33xus> era ayer
<PabloRubianes> la de ubucon?
<PabloRubianes> era el jueves
<PabloRubianes> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ar/252/detail/
<PabloRubianes> esto creo que es hoy
<tuxjam> Estoy trabajando pero los escucho
<sismo-f> Buenas
<PabloRubianes> buenas sismo-f sabes algo si la reunion era ahora?
<sismo-f> se supone que es ahora
<sismo-f> deben estar con el postre
<PabloRubianes> ja
<locodir-user> buenas noches a todos
<unimix> hola gente, disculpen que recien vuelvo :)
<jarfuch_> buenas noches
<unimix> cuando quieran y si les parece empezamos con la reunion
<unimix> por UbuCon
<sismo-f> cuando gustes
<PabloRubianes> hola unimix al final vine con virusuy
<virusuy> :-)
<unimix> Hola PabloRubianes y virusuy, especial bienvenida para nuestros miembros vecinos del Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> gracias
<unimix> Buenas noches a todos. Iniciamos lo que seguramente sera la primera de varias reuniones referidas a la realizacion de una nueva edicion de UbuCon.
<virusuy> :-=
<PabloRubianes> unimix, creo vienen 2 o 3 mas... pero no se
<PabloRubianes> ahi llego otro
<iznogud> hola gente
<unimix> Ok, PabloRubianes, de ubuntu-ar tambien estaran llegando durante el transcurso de la reunion
<iznogud> o sea son como nosotros siempre tarde??
<unimix> A todos los presentes, por favor observen las siguientes indicaciones:
<unimix> Respeten el CoC: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta El canal se archiva públicamente en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<unimix> La agenda propuesta esta en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/Meetings/UbuCon y son bienvenidos items adicionales si el tiempo de la reunion lo permite
<unimix> Damos un par de minutos para que todos puedan leerla, si no lo han hecho aun, y comenzamos la reunion propiamente dicha.
<unimix> Mientras tanto, si alguien tiene alguna duda relacionada con los temas de la agenda o algun otro que quiera proponer como adicional, puede hacerlo.
<unimix> Mientras les comento que la presencia de miembros de Ubuntu-uy en esta reunion esta relacionada con un viejo sueño/idea
<unimix> de hacer una UbuCon en conjunto entre ambos LoCos
<unimix> sin perjuicio de que para cada caso e independientemente de eso, miembros de un LoCo sean invitados a participar en el desarrollo de UbuCon del otro Team
<unimix> Igualmente, este tema sera tratado en detalle mas adelante ya que antes creo que hay otros prioritarios
<unimix> que definiran el que, como, cuando para que y por que de UbuCon
<unimix> Alguna pregunta ? Si no, continuamos
<unimix> ok
<jarfuch> ?
<unimix> Punto 1
<jarfuch> perdon
<unimix> queres preguntar algo jarfuch ?
<jarfuch> no, por eso pedi perdon, se me escapó
<unimix> ok, no problem
<unimix> continuamos ...
<unimix> A quienes queremos dirigirnos con los contenidos y actividades de una UbuCon ? (por lo menos de la proxima) ?
<unimix> En este punto deberiamos aproximarnos a una vision mas o menos compartida para despues definir las caracteristicas generales del acontecimiento, como ser distintos tipos de tracks tematicos segun el target de publico al que nos queremos dirigir, por ejemplo.
<unimix> Tambien condicionara cuan compleja resulte la organizacion, produccion y realizacion del evento y, esto, determinara posibles fechas de realizacion (que posiblemente tengamos que tratar mas adelante por falta de tiempo en esta reunion)
<unimix> A efectos de mantener cierta claridad de ideas propongo que cada uno pida la palabra y desarrolle su parecer, asi podremos sacar conclusiones mas facilmente y que no quede todo en un ejercicio de brainstorming.
<virusuy> unimix: puedo dar mi opinion de los eventos que fui en relacion a la calidad de charlas ?
<unimix> Quien quiere comenzar ?
<unimix> virusuy, si, por supuesto
<virusuy> Por lo menos mi experiencia local, los eventos aqui en Uru, siempre son extremos
<virusuy> o muy tecnicos, o muy para enganchar gente en el mundo de linux
<virusuy> creo que el mix entre ambos es la clave.. obviamente es imposible dejar contentos a todo el mundo
<virusuy> pero por lo menos tener algunas charlas con conocimientos avanzados de Linux, seria bueno
<virusuy> si bien Ubuntu es una distro que cada vez se  orienta a la facilidad de uso, tambien hay que cotejar a aquellos que quieren ir un poco mas.
<virusuy> nada mas.
<jarfuch> puedo?
<unimix> Gracias virusuy. Adelante jarfuch
<sismo-f> virusuy, la experiencia con charlas técnicas avanzadas que tuvimos no fue de lo mejor
<sismo-f> perdón
<sismo-f> sigan
<sismo-f> después yo
<unimix> ok sismo-f
<jarfuch> en principio coincido con virusuy, creo que
<jarfuch> debemos subir un poco el nivel de algunas charlas
<jarfuch> para que no sea repetitivo
<jarfuch> siempre orientar todo a nivel principiante
<jarfuch> que esté esto contemplado, pero la parte un poco mas avanzada tambien
<jarfuch> listo
<sismo-f> puedo?
<unimix> graci as jarfuch. Adelante sismo-f
<sismo-f> hablo desde mi experiencia
<sismo-f> cuando dimos la charla de configuración para armar un LAMP (Linux Apache Mysql PHP)
<sismo-f> de la audiencia creo que le sirvió solo a 5, de los 60 que empezaron cuando largamos, 40 no entendían para que servía, y 15 ya sabían hacerlo
<sismo-f> cometimos el error de hacer la instalación en vivo
<sismo-f> pero con los temas técnicos si querés hacer una capacitación tenes que armar un lab y ver quienes se te anotan
<sismo-f> la experiencia desde mi punto de vista no fue buena
<sismo-f> fin
<PabloRubianes> puedo?
<unimix> Por supuesto PabloRubianes. Gracias sismo-f
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece como a virusuy que tener algo para los no tan nuevos es bueno
<PabloRubianes> pero dado mi experiencia
<PabloRubianes> generalmente el exito o fracaso de una charla la da como se de
<PabloRubianes> me ha pasado que he ido a charlas muy basicas
<PabloRubianes> que estuvieron muy buenas por la onda del que las daba
<PabloRubianes> y algunas con temas muy interesantes que si todo lo que va a decir el presentador esta en el impress te dormis
<nicolas> puedo aportar algo luego?
<PabloRubianes> si se va a hacer algo grande (evento) apuntar a generar que no sea como ir a misa me parece que puede ayudar, mas alla de los temas
<PabloRubianes> listo
<unimix> Muy bueno PabloRubianes. Gracias. nicolas, seguis vos
<nicolas> ok, saludos a todos
<nicolas> les queria dar mi experiencia
<nicolas> en la conferencia de python de 2009
<nicolas> a la que fui
<nicolas> lo que se hizo fue entregar un cronograma
<nicolas> con todas las charlas
<nicolas> y al lado de cada una, poner si eran de nivel basico, intermedio o avanzado
<nicolas> entonces uno ya podia evaluar si ir o no
<nicolas> creo que deberia haber charlas de distintos niveles
<nicolas> quizas mas charlas de nivel basico que avanzadas
<nicolas> pero me parece que lo mejor es que haya variedad
<nicolas> eso es todo
<unimix> nicolas, por que crees que deberia haber mas charlas basicas que avanzadas, mas alla de la variedad que propones ?
<nicolas> porque me dio la impresion de que se estaba pensando en orientar mas a usuarios nuevos
<nicolas> o de poca experiencia, como decian que las charlas muy tecnicas no habian funcionado bien
<unimix> ok, gracias nicolas. Alguien mas quiere comentar su parecer y experiencia ?
<n33xus> de que?
<unimix> n33xus, por favor, no empecemos como el otro dia. Dejanos desarrollar la reunion tranquilamente
<unimix> Gracias
<EduardoR> Hola, solo agregar de que si hay 2 track de charlas, un track sea de básicas y el otro  de avanzadas
<unimix> gracias EduardoR
<unimix> Puedo desarrollar yo ?
<unimix> Creo que PabloRubianes dio en un punto clave
<unimix> Mas alla del tema a exponer, la forma en que se lo hace determina la diferencia
<n33xus> mi experiencia es que hace 6 meses que uso linux y cada dia tengo mas problemas ,primero no me andaba la ATI,despues no me andaban los programas hasta que el dia de ayer no me arranca mas el SO y tube que reinstalar y ahora quiero recuperar la /home encriptada hace semana y no puedo.gracias me vuelvo a windows
<unimix> tambien es cierto que es casi utopico satisfacer a todos por igual
<unimix> listo, disculpen
<sismo-f> no gracias
<unimix> continuamos
<sismo-f> hoy a la matina estuvo igual el flaquito ese
<unimix> sep
<jarfuch> gracias, ameritaba el baneo
<unimix> decia que es dificil satisfacer a todo el mundo por igual pero eso no deberia impedirnos intentar hacerlo con una buena cantidad de intereses de la gente
<unimix> es decir, novatos, power users, sysadmins, jefes y gerentes de sistemas, por mencionar grandes grupos, deberian tener temas de interes
<unimix> en las conferencias
<sismo-f> +1 unimix
<sismo-f> una cosa que me gustaría, es reclamar a los expositores las presentaciones que hagan
<unimix> en particular los dos ultimos grupos que practicamente estan olvidados, por lo menos desde que comence a asistir a charlas en ARG
<unimix> sismo-f, sisi, ya vamos a llegar a ese punto
<jarfuch> +1
<EuzkoArima> creo que orientar algunas charlas a jefes y gerentes de sistemas es importante para expandir el público
<unimix> es decir, hasta aqui se hizo hincapie en captar gente en general pero poco se hizo, por lo menos en ARG, en interesar a dueños de PyMES, gerentes de sistemas y a jefes
<EuzkoArima> entrar a pie firme en ambientes laborales
<EuzkoArima> además software legal nos está dando una mano que no hay que desprovechar ;)
<unimix> que son los que dia a dia tienen que tomar la decision de ver como continuan y con que la operacion de sistemas de sus empresas. Excluyo expresamente lo corporate porque es un mundo aparte
<jarfuch> eso es muy cierto EuzkoArima
<unimix> las decisiones estrategicas vienen desde afuera, asi que por ahora las destimaria
<unimix> desdetimaria
<jarfuch> unimix a que te referis con decisiones estrategicas?
<jarfuch> no puede ubuntu-ar decidir aquien apunta en sus charlas? que no suene mal la pregunta, es porque no se realmente
<unimix> Las decisiones estrategicas que toma el dueño de una empresa de 10 o 50 empleados, 100 si queres, a traves de su gerente o encargado de sistemas, estan relacionadas con el que y como seguir
<unimix> la operacion de sistemas
<unimix> es decir, sigo con Win, cambio a Linux, voy con Ubuntu, voy con RH ...
<jarfuch> ahh, entendi cualquier cosa!! perdon. Eso que decis es cierto, pero a veces, en casos mas chicos (menos de 10 empleados, por ejemplo)
<unimix> y cuando se hace esas preguntas (fundamentalmente el encargado de sistemas) se le llena la "cabeza" de dudas
<unimix> para casos mas chicos, tambien porque esas empresas muy pocas veces tienen personal propio que atiende su operacion de sistemas
<unimix> entonces tenemos la posibilidad de mostrarles que hay mucha gente muy bien capacitada y dispuesta que pueda contratar para llevar a cabo sus ideas
<jarfuch> si, pero si se les muestra que existe "otro mundo" pueden llegar a interesarse
<jarfuch> exacto, a eso iba!
<unimix> con beneficios tales como minimizar el TCO (Total Cost of Ownership)
<unimix> que es un tema que nunca o casi nunca se habla en las conferencias, por lo menos no explicitamente como hacen MS, RH, etc.
<unimix> correcto jarfuch
<unimix> mas o menos se entiende hacia a donde apunto ?
<unimix> creo que seria un cambio cualitativo en los contenidos de las conferencias
<PabloRubianes> si, esta bueno
<jarfuch> totalmente, y me parece un buen punto a agregar en los eventos
<jarfuch> al menos en algunos
<sismo-f> se entiende +1
<unimix> sin perjuicio de que se mantenga la diversidad de temas, niveles y otros aspectos que vimos
<unimix> recien
<EuzkoArima> +1 a apuntar a empresas como dice unimix
<EuzkoArima> Creo que invitar a gente como bubi nos daría una mano en ese sentido
<unimix> por otra parte, tambien estariamos transmitiendo elmensaje "con Ubuntu tambien podes lograr un medi de vida" :)
<jarfuch> exacto
<unimix> si, despues entramos en ese terreno, EuzkoArima
<EuzkoArima> ok
<unimix> primero consensuemos a quienes queremos llegar, luego determinamos con que contenidos
<unimix> lo que deberiamos hacer, por lo que comento PabloRubianes, es intercambiar entre nosotros tecnicas de como dar una charla "con onda" sobre LDAP (por ejemplo) sin morir en el intento y que sobrevivan todos los gatitos :)
<unimix> pero este tema por si solo da para una jornada completa
<juancarlospaco> hola, tarde pero inseguro
<juancarlospaco> :(
<unimix> y es algo mas bien personal, asi que lo tiro como idea para que cada uno la considere
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si, lo digo porque me mata leerme toda la impress en una charla :P
<unimix> consideremos, quise decir (me incluyo)
<unimix> PabloRubianes, :)
<unimix> les resumo lo que venimos charlando hasta aqui, sitenticamente
<unimix> diversidad de temas, diversidad de niveles
<unimix> intentar de no ser repetitivo y buscar formas (tecnicas) de dar charlas dinamicas para que la gente no pierda el interes o se aburra
<unimix> generar labs o talleres para temas estrictamente tecnicos avanzados (sysadmins como objetivo)
<unimix> considerar temas de interes para empresarios, dueños/directores/presidentes de PyMES nacionales (sean de URU o de ARG)
<unimix> considerar temas de interes para jefes y gerentes/encargados de sistemas de esas empresas
<juancarlospaco> uru se prende?, buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> es la idea
<unimix> preguntas, comentarios ?
<PabloRubianes> una cosa importante
<PabloRubianes> Fecha tentativa?
<unimix> esa es la pregunta del millon PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
 * PabloRubianes corre
<unimix> no creoque aun estemos en condiciones de definir con algun nivel de incertidumbre razonable una fecha
<unimix> no se que les parece a los demas
<juancarlospaco> puedo preguntar si ya se sabe el lugar? :P llegue tarde
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> mi idea primaria como te dije la otra vez por twitter era que quizas lo mejor era apuntar a marzo
<PabloRubianes> despues del verano
<unimix> no, juancarlospaco, no hay lugar definido porque para definir el lugar antes tenes que haber definido la fecha
<jarfuch> +1 PabloRubianes para tener tiempo
<sismo-f> me parece que deberíamos apuntar a conseguir el lugar, y en base a las limitaciones físicas definir si podemos dar charlas en paralelo, fechas, y otras actividades
<juancarlospaco> coincido con sismo tambien
<juancarlospaco> primero lugar depue fecha
<juancarlospaco> si pone fecha y no tenes lugar, jejejej
<unimix> sismo-f, son dos formas distintas de encarar la organizacion. En base al lugar acomodas el desarrollo o buscas un lugar que permita desarrollar como pretendes / queres hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> juancarlospaco, no es fecha de "lo hacemos el lunes" sino de un mes aprox
<juancarlospaco> claro PabloRubianes
<EuzkoArima> si la idea es hacerlo con tiempo, apuntaría a fines de abril o ppios de mayo , en marzo muchos no "se pusieron en ritmo" aún
<PabloRubianes> ademas hacerlo con tiempo permitiria que los uruguayos ahorremos para ir ;-)
<unimix> juancarlospaco, no hay muchos lugares a los que puedas reunir comodamente, con buen equipamiento cerca de 150 personas
<unimix> asi que primero averiguas si el lugar esta disponible para la fecha que elegiste y despues ves que haces
<juancarlospaco> coincido con unimix y pienso que eso es algo mas importante tambien, mas si se suma uru
<juancarlospaco> que uru + ar va ir gente eh
<unimix> PabloRubianes, tema no menor !
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si, Lopez Mena no te cruza gratis
<unimix> lo mas importante de hacer UY + AR es que le estamos cambiando la entidad a UbuCon
<unimix> no es una UbuCon de un LoCo Team, es mas que eso y aqui me gustaria desarrollar algo que estuve pensando estos dias
<juancarlospaco> para mejor :)
<juancarlospaco> hay que tirar cualkier idea, esto es un brainlesstorm
<unimix> si logramso concretar esto en conjunto, mas alla del lugar, creo que estariamos en condiciones de ampliar la participacion a otros LoCos regionales
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa, alla como hacen los eventos? de 1 dia o de 2?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, hay de las dos alternativas. UbuCon 2010 fue de dos dias comenzando a las 12 Hs. cada dia hasta las 18
<unimix> UbuntuDay fue de unsolo dia, en el 2009
<juancarlospaco> fue mucha gente, y eso que era finde largo
<unimix> eso tambien depende fuertemente de como, para quienes y de que forma desarrollamos la UbuCon
<unimix> si intentamos llegar a gente de empresas, obligadamente tendremos que incluir un viernes porque si no no van
<unimix> por mencionar un ejemplo
<juancarlospaco> 2 dias, opino yo
<unimix> la gente muy tecnica no asiste a charlas durante la mañana (somos todos aves nocturnas)
<EuzkoArima> viernes y sábado me parece bien, como para empresas y particulares
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<jarfuch> y los que laburamos en "otros rubros" se nos complican los viernes ;)
<unimix> estos son detalles que tendriamos que tener presentes cuando dispongamos fechas, duracion y programacion
<PabloRubianes> si puede ser... pero ahi el tiempo tambien sirve para pedir licencia
<jarfuch> si, eso es cierto PabloRubianes
<unimix> PabloRubianes, exacto, a ese punto recurro cuando digo viernes
<unimix> si propones un jueves se complica mucho, por lo menos en ARG (parece que el viernes es mas aceptable silicitar el dia para estos menestres)
<unimix> Bueno gente, ya estamos sobre los 60 min de duracion de la reunion
<juancarlospaco> :)
<unimix> quieren aregar o comentar algo mas o definimos fecha y hora para la proxima y ahi, con contenidos y conclusiones expuestas aqui, continuamos
<unimix> ?
<juancarlospaco> nope
<PabloRubianes> una adicion...
<unimix> si PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> si va a ser el abril o mayo
<PabloRubianes> ahi se abre para no solo nosotros vayamos
<PabloRubianes> chile o algun otro pais se puede sumar
<PabloRubianes> es bastante tiempo para planificar
<PabloRubianes> no se tiro ideas
<jarfuch> esta buenisimo!
<EuzkoArima> buen punto, valdría la pena tenerlo en cuenta
<unimix> PabloRubianes, si, por eso me tome la libertad de exponer esa idea de regionacionalizar UbuCon
<PabloRubianes> y si es dos dias?? donde el las fiesta de la noche del medio???
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> es decir, que UbuCon sea algo institucionalizado en America del Sur y en forma rotativa cada LoCo se postule apra llevarla a cabo en su pais
<juancarlospaco> wow
<PabloRubianes> ubucon-sur
<sismo-f> me gusta la idea
<unimix> PabloRubianes, quedate tranqui que la noche del medio se arregla antes de saber donde haremos UbuCon :P
<PabloRubianes> jajaj me quedo tranquilo entonces
<jarfuch> +1
<unimix> pero me parece que seria bueno demostrarles a los demas LoCos que se puede hacer, moveindo la pelota nosotros primero = UY + AR
<jarfuch> a la noche del medio ;)
<juancarlospaco> +1 unimix
<juancarlospaco> si abarcas mas de lo que podes apretar...
<PabloRubianes> claro me parece bien
<sismo-f> +1
<unimix> eso sin perjuicio de lo que marco PabloRubianes, de convidar a otros LoCos para esta oportunidad
<sismo-f> gente
<EuzkoArima> +1
<sismo-f> llego mi comida
<juancarlospaco> uh, me da hambre
<unimix> ok. ultimo tema asi cada uno dispone nuevamente de su vida
<unimix> proxima reunion ?
<juancarlospaco> :P
<granjero> yo comi empanadas mientras los leía! lero lero!
<unimix> mismo dia, misma hora ?
<sismo-f> semana que viene
<sismo-f> si
<unimix> si, me olvide de ese detalle, gracias sismo-f
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> la misma hora el mismo canal?
<unimix> si, o si quieren hacemos la proxima en el canal de ubuntu-uy
<jarfuch> +1
<juancarlospaco> taria gueno
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<EuzkoArima> +1
<juancarlospaco> +1
<jarfuch> 463930874639308746393087
<unimix> creo que seria una señal, cierto ?
<PabloRubianes> como quieran... en nuestro canal no son tan serias las reuniones
<PabloRubianes> pero se entiende la gente
<juancarlospaco> ejjejeje
<jarfuch> aca unimix impone respeto
<jarfuch> !!
<unimix> :P
<PabloRubianes> listo le doy op alla
<unimix> meintras no sea miedo, esta todo bien :P
<jarfuch> un poquito
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<unimix> jaja !! Ok. Entonces la proxima reunion el jueves 3/11 22 Hs UYT en #ubuntu-uy
<unimix> esta bien ?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<jarfuch> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<juancarlospaco> ok
<juancarlospaco> tiempo de uruguay?
<juancarlospaco> que huso usan? :P
<unimix> RdlPT (Rio de la Plata Time)
<juancarlospaco> ejejje
<PabloRubianes> una hora mas que ahi
<unimix> Recuerden que lo mas importante en estas reuniones no es lo que sucede en ellas sino lo que sucede entre ellas
<PabloRubianes> aca son las 00:27
<PabloRubianes> el pepe nos cambio la hora
<PabloRubianes> pero a la hora de hoy esta bien
<jarfuch> aca deberiamos, pero nos peleamos hasta por eso
<EuzkoArima> entonces la prox 22 hs de ARG y 23 de URU
<unimix> Gracias a todos los que han podido asistir. Proximamente se publicara el log de esta reunion en la misma seccion de la wiki donde figura la agenda.
<unimix> End of meeting
<EuzkoArima> saludos a todos
<unimix> Be free, be good, be happy :P
<juancarlospaco> :)
<jarfuch> saludos a todos
<PabloRubianes> jarfuch, aca dijeron o pagan mas luz o cambiamos la hora...
<unimix> Gracias a los chicos de Ubutu-uy por habernos acompañado !!
<PabloRubianes> ya viste que paso
<unimix> Aplausos para ellos !!
<unimix> PabloRubianes, lo unica duda que me queda es que en LoCoTeam MMeetings tendremos que anotar cada uno haciendo referencia a que es una reunion conjunta, cierto ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> no se como se maneja eso... me parece que sale bug en LP
<unimix> Ok, gracias ai no hago lio :P
<unimix> probemos y sobre el resultado vemos
<juancarlospaco> y si, anotado en cda uno que participa, supongo
<juancarlospaco> :P
<unimix> bueno gente, cualquier cosa hablamos durante los dias entre medio
<juancarlospaco> ok
<unimix> Abrazos para todos ! Gracias !
<jarfuch> gracias!!
<juancarlospaco> :)
<chory> zeroadrenaline: pregunta ... en rdesktop tiene file sharing o disk sharing ????
<granjero> chory, rdesktop tiene una opcion para que te "monte" una unidad en el entorno remoto...
<granjero> esta en -help de rdesktop
<chory> mmm -r pero no logro hacerlo XD
<chory> ahora me pongo a ver esa opcion q estaba mirando
<granjero> claro -r
<granjero> ahi te iba a copiar en pastebin eso mismo
<granjero> a mi me dio solo dolores de cabeza rdesktop
<granjero> =)
<chory> rdesktop 192.168.0.252 -r disk:home=/home/pablo/Public
<chory> asi es la syntaxis ...
<chory> me volvia loco me faltaba el disk:
<chory> el recurso que comparto y aparece en la maquina es /home/pablo/Public con el nombre home
<chory> XD
<granjero> =)
<zeroadrenaline> chory: le tomaste el gustito a rdesktop ;)
<granjero> y seamlessdesktop con rdesktop les anda?
<chory> no probe ...
<chory> la verdad soy un tipo practico ... si me parece practica una aplicacion la utilizo hasta q pruebo otra mejor ...
<chory> y asi ... me la paso probando cosas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-30
<sambalespetri> ¿nadie se prende en la quedada linuxera del mes?
<virusuy> unimix: estoy en el hangout, pero mi camara no quiere a google hangout :-(
<virusuy> unimix: no! ya estoy en el hangout, pero no me anda la cam, el mic si anda
<virusuy> ahora me presento . :-)
<unimix> Dale tranqui, que ahi estamos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-22
<facu_> Alguien online que me pueda ayudar?
<facu__> Alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Lokura> Buenas
<Lokura> Hay alguien por aqui?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-23
<invitado_web> Hols
<invitado_web> Hola gente
<Carlos> hola
<charly_> hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda, no me reconoce contraseña de autenticacion
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> buenas tardes
<invitado_web> como estan
<invitado_web> tengo una pregunta
<invitado_web> instale el 12.10 actualize pensando que seria lo mejor
<invitado_web> y ahora ni prende la pc
<invitado_web> es una maquinita del año 2005 y quisiera volver a la anterior que funcionaba muy bien
<invitado_web> si alguien puede guiarme que hacer
<invitado_web> por favor
<invitado_web> muchas gracias
<invitado_web> dejo mi correo electronico por si acaso alguien lo lee y me puede facilitar un paso a paso
<invitado_web> fetandil@gmail.com
<invitado_web> esperare si alguien sabe
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> sigo aqui
<invitado_web> hay alguna solucion para volver a la verson anterior?
<beuno> invitado_web, no, no hay forma de volver para atras
<beuno> mas alla de volver a instalar la 12.04
<invitado_web> y entonces?
<invitado_web> que puedo hacer?
<beuno> invitado_web, que es lo que pasa exactamente?
<invitado_web> tampoco quiero perder la info que tengo
<invitado_web> parpadea el monitor
<invitado_web> la pc es del 2005 no se si le falta memoria o video, pero en fin, la usaba perfectamente y ahora ni abre
<beuno> probablemente haya pasado algo durante la instalacion
<beuno> 12.10 no necesita mas recursos que 12.04
<beuno> asi que no es eso
<invitado_web> pero es que saque el disco rigido, lo puse en otro pc y arranca perfecto
<beuno> podemos intentar en modo a prueba de fallos
<invitado_web> asi que instalado esta bien
<invitado_web> pero que sucede directamente cuando lo vuelvo a mi mother no alcanza a cargar
<beuno> proba reiniciar con el otro disco
<beuno> y apreta la tecla ESC mientras bootea
<beuno> te deberia dar algunas opciones de booteo
<invitado_web> una solucion mas simple para mi que no entiendo nada de computacion
<beuno> invitado_web, no se me ocurre nada mas simple que apretar ESC al arranque
<invitado_web> si eso si
<invitado_web> despues que hago
<beuno> fijate si podes entrar en modo a prueba de fallos
<beuno> y ahi exploramos que puede ser
<beuno> alternativamente, conecta el disco a otra PC, saca los archivos que te interesan y reinstala con 12.04
<invitado_web> ok.
<invitado_web> intentare por ahi
<invitado_web> hoy a la noche
<invitado_web> volver a aqui y les dejo el mail fetandil@gmail.com
<invitado_web> si se les ocurre algo mas por las dudas me avisan
<invitado_web> muchas gracias!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-24
<blackgatonegro> Hola, uso ubuntu desde la version Ubuntu 6.10, actualmente uso xubuntu 12.04
<invitado_web> Hola buen día
<invitado_web> necesitaba hacerles una consulta
<invitado_web> alguien sabe como configurar en ubuntu 10.04 2 interfaces wan para que actuen como wan fail over
<invitado_web> Hola buenos dias
<invitado_web> me gustaria comentarles mi inconveniente para ver si alguien me da una pista
<invitado_web> bueno el tema es el siguiente estoy conectando un celular Lg con windows movile a un ubuntu 12.10 en una virtual
<invitado_web> el tema es que en el celular coloco conexion como modem 3g pero no me reconoce el dispotivo
<invitado_web> he verificado con el dmesg, lsusb y demas
<invitado_web> pero no lo monta
<invitado_web> alguna idea??
<xeBuz> Hola invitado_web, probá # modprobe usbnet  ... y despues fijate si aparece la interface usb0 con ifconfig -a
<charly__> hola
<Xavier89> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-25
<Xavier89> hola
<Xavier89> ayuda por favor
<carlos> hola
<Northwood128> Buenas!
<Northwood128> Tengo una consulta.
<Northwood128> Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-26
<invitado_web> hola a todos
<invitado_web> quien que me pueda ayudar en mi instalacion
<invitado_web> ubuntu
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-28
<Federiko> Hola buenas noches
<Federiko> hay alguien por aca disponible ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-21
<jumfernandez> hola!!
<jumfernandez> necesito ayuda :S
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-22
<jumfernandez> Hola, ¿Qué tal? Necesito ayuda, ya no sé más a donde recurrir. Participe del IRC de Ubuntu -varios- para poder resolver este problema que no me permite utilizar mi Ubuntu con normalidad. Poseo una pc de escritorio con Ubuntu y un adaptador usb TPLINK WN8200ND, con un chipset REALTEK RTL8192CU. Intente absolutamente todo para hacerlo funcionar, utilice los drivers privativos, utilice los drivers de realtek para linux, ut
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-23
<jumfernandez> holaaa
<jumfernandez> hay alguien???
<jumfernandez> necesito ayuda por favor :S
<jumfernandez> CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola jumfernandez
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya me estoy yendo
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero en un rato me vuelvo a conectar
<CarlosNeyPastor> y hablamos, vi que estas necesitando ayuda
<CarlosNeyPastor> aproximadamente en 40 minutos me vuelvo a conectar
<CarlosNeyPastor> y vemos como te puedo ayudar
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-24
<invitado_web> Hola! estoy teniendo problemas con el indicador de sonido luego de actualizar al 13.10
<Newbie_Ubu> hola
<Newbie_Ubu> soy un usuario nuevo, y deseo instalar ubunto para que corra con windows 8.1
<Newbie_Ubu> tengo una HP Pavilion dv5-2046la
<Newbie_Ubu> alguien me puede ayudar...
<Newbie_Ubu> Gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-25
<dasteve> hello
<dasteve> como andan
<dasteve> alguno despierto
<dasteve> vamos son las 16hs
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-26
<Claudio> Buen día
<Claudio> Quisiera hacerles una consulta
<Claudio> alguien disponible?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-10-23
<mati> ^^
